# كتب جيولوجيا



## o-0-0-o (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا شباب ,, 
ممكن لو احد ينزل لنا كتب جيولوجيا بالانجليزي او العربي ,, او ملخصات اي شيء ينفع :4: 


صراحه الموقع ناقصه منتدى للجيولوجيا  والا اشرايكم ؟؟؟

شكرا


----------



## ثعلب الصحراء (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , شكرا اخي الكريم على ملاحظتك الكريمة و اضف على ما قلته ايضا الموقع يحتاج الى منتدى للجيوفيزياء و المهندسين الجيوفيزيائيين و الجيولوجيين نرجوا وضع الملاحظة في الاعتبرار و شكرا .


----------



## darkhack (6 مايو 2007)

ايه والله 


لو سمحتم تحملوا كتب عن الجيولوجيا لانها مهمة فى التعدين مباشر


----------



## alshangiti (7 مايو 2007)

http://emg.geoscienceworld.org/ 
بعض المواقع عن الجيولوجيا

http://emg.geoscienceworld.org/
http://www.bspgallery.com.au/mining.htm
http://www.cyber-north.com/books.html


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 مايو 2007)

مدرسة الجيولوجيا 
http://geologyksa.com/moodle/


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 مايو 2007)

ملفات رائعة يمكن تحميلها من هذا الموقع
http://www.almotran.net/Article/Geology/


----------



## شوان غازي (7 مايو 2007)

مواقع رائعة شكرا للجميع


----------



## basken (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخ هاني بعد اذنك اذا قدرت تنزل الملفات الموجوده في هذا الموقع http://www.almotran.net/Article/Geology/
ارجو منك اعادة رفعها على موقع تحميل او ارسالها لي على البريد لاني بحاجه ماسه لها وشكرا 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 مايو 2007)

basken قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ هاني بعد اذنك اذا قدرت تنزل الملفات الموجوده في هذا الموقع http://www.almotran.net/Article/Geology/
> ارجو منك اعادة رفعها على موقع تحميل او ارسالها لي على البريد لاني بحاجه ماسه لها وشكرا
> تقبل تحياتي



الملفات تحميل مباشر يمكن تنزيلها بسهولة فقط كليك يمين وsave target as


----------



## kelbahri (6 يوليو 2010)

*hello*

good and i think help for every body


----------



## aidsami (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جرب الموقع الأتي
http://www.free-ebooks.ws
أنقر على geology او civil engineerring 
*من Categories اقصى الشمال
-تمتع -enjoy
او ببساطة: اكتب اسم الكتاب في خانة البحث 
قم بالاشتراك المجاني و سيرسل لك الموقع الجديد من الكتب.
تجدون كتب حديثة.
بالتوفيق.

مختارات:
Dictionary of Geology & Mineralogy 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=361629524

Foundations of Engineering Geology 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=444284587

Geology (Let's Explore Science
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newthread...newthread&f=48

Hydrogeology Field Manual, 2nd Edition 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=718132743


----------



## queen of geology (8 أغسطس 2010)

هذا اقتراح رائع


----------



## hatem1981 (13 أغسطس 2010)

meciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

